# Nutrition for mental clarity (ADD-PI, anxiety, depression)



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been seriously struggling with some shit and would love health-nerd advice on how I could struggle less with it.

I've had Inattentive ADD/Sluggish Cognitive Tempo symptoms since childhood. At puberty, depression and social anxiety hit. When I turned 16, trichotillomania became an issue (hair pulling--often classified under OCD FWIW). When I turned 22, the mental fog mysteriously lifted. For about a year, I experienced the world in an alert, focused way. There was an edge to it (hypomania?), but man, it was amazing while it lasted. Unfortunately, crappy life shit happened, and the resulting depression/anxiety put an end to that period of clarity. Since then, an SSRI has lessened the debilitating emotional aspects of anxiety/depression, but I still struggle with motivation, focus, and trichotillomania.

Lack of motivation/focus makes it extremely hard to stick to a regular exercise/meal schedule -- which I _know_ would help me, but I'm not confident I can get there at this point. I do avoid junk food, since doing so doesn't require prolonged focus. Almonds, garbanzo beans, grapefruit, apples, yogurt, protein powder, spinach, bananas, and oatmeal are the mainstays of my diet. I consume meat, gluten, alcohol, and caffeine sparingly.

Stimulants (Adderall, Ritalin) have not been helpful. I got extensive lab work done, and high B12 levels were the only thing outside the normal range. Thyroid function was on the low end of the normal range. I'm mildly lactose intolerant. Sunlight improves my mood. I've been taking fish oil capsules from Trader Joe's, but I don't notice them helping (maybe I need higher quality).

Tentatively, I'm curious about taking/supplementing: vitamins A/B6/C/D/E, zinc, N-acetyl cysteine, methionine, acetylcarnitine, calcium, magnesium, inositol, manganese, molybdenum, galantamine, phospholipids (PC and PS), high-quality liquid fish oil, ginko, ginseng.

Yes, I will talk to an MD before plunging into a new regimen, but I'd like to do as much preliminary research as possible. Also, yes, I have tried CBT. Didn't get much from it, but I will give it another shot.


*tldr:* What is the likely cause of this fun combination of inattention, depression, anxiety, and trich? Is there a clever way to attack the problem via vitamins/amino acids?

@_Promethea_ [I hope you don't mind me tagging you. I recall you being someone who knows about these things.]


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

Your things sound like my things, my current theory is excessive stored copper as the base cause. I take zinc, molybdenum, manganese, and a b complex daily. I also do magnesium and taurine as desired, plus fish oil just because its good. I tried inositol and I don't like the effects; wouldn't recommend. 

I would take steps to improve your natural serotonin production, you getting sunlight is a good example. The zinc and b-6 also help with this. Also as a side note b-6 right before bed has given me more dreams than I've had in a long time, I'm betting you don't have many dreams either.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks so much. Super helpful response.



the_natrix said:


> my current theory is excessive stored copper as the base cause.


Yep. From my readings, that's struck me as a possibility.



the_natrix said:


> I take zinc, molybdenum, manganese, and a b complex daily. I also do magnesium and taurine as desired, plus fish oil just because its good. I tried inositol and I don't like the effects; wouldn't recommend.


Are there particular sources for those that you'd recommend? What didn't you like about inositol? How much has this regimen alleviated your symptoms, and how long have you been on it? If you don't mind answering.



the_natrix said:


> Also as a side note b-6 right before bed has given me more dreams than I've had in a long time, I'm betting you don't have many dreams either.


Nice! Yeah, I used to have more dreams as a kid. I still have dreams from time to time, but nothing like I used to.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

chimeric said:


> Are there particular sources for those that you'd recommend? What didn't you like about inositol? How much has this regimen alleviated your symptoms, and how long have you been on it? If you don't mind answering.


Lets start with the inositol; I'm pretty sure it lowered my testosterone, I did some research and found that it may reduce luteinizing hormone. For the zinc, manganese, and molybdenum I use a chelate, for the magnesium I just go to GNC and get the “super” variety. I probably should have noted when I started the regimen, I figure maybe 4 to 5 months. I think it has helped relieve symptoms, anxiety and inattention are basically gone... unless I'm asking someone on a date or playing CoD lol. I still have mild OCD, though it may be better. Idk about depression, that used to pop up only once in a while anyways. Still I would say I'm less prone to it.


----------

